# Como crear varios hipervinculos de una hoja a otra de forma masiva



## Javier_Bel (May 11, 2016)

Tengo una base de datos general con aproximadamente 8000 registros de personas donde cada persona tiene diferentes características, de acuerdo a estas características en la base de datos general, existen varias hojas de calculo con información detallada de cada persona, como hago para crear hipervinculos de forma masiva desde la base de datos general hacia cada hoja de calculo de acuerdo a sus características sin tener que crear un hipervinculo a la vez.
cada persona posee un código que lo identifica tanto en la base general como en las demás hojas de calculas, el código es único por persona.
Agradezco si alguien me puede ayudar con este inconveniente que tengo.


----------



## sergioMabres (May 11, 2016)

Hola Javier,
Son varias cosas las que podrías hacer, una seria algo así:
1. En las hojas con información detallada, a la derecha del Código de persona, digamos en la columna B de la Hoja3, usando la formula en la columna B:

          =CELDA("direccion";A2)

2. En la hoja principal hay que tener una columna con el Código de la persona digamos en la columna A
3. En la hoja general hay que tener una columna para cada consulta a cada hoja con información detallada, en esta columna hay que poner la formula:

   =HIPERVINCULO("#Hoja3!"&BUSCARV(A3;Hoja3!$A$2:$C$5;2;0);"Pulse aquí")

Y así cada hoja detallada tendrá su columna para ir a la hoja y fila donde esta la información de esa persona
Si le usuario pulsa con el ratón en el link creado, que dice Pulse aquí en azul y subrayado como todo link
El Excel lo lleva a lugar adecuado.
Esto se logra copiando formulas sin tener que indicar cada linl a mano
Saludos
Sergio


----------

